# Western Australia State sponsorship (176) visa



## g_latvia (May 11, 2009)

Hello!

Currently I plan to apply for Western Australia State sponsorship to get 176 visa. In State Sponsorship Guidelines it is said that applicants must "bring sufficient funds into the State to cover settlement costs". Please comment from your practical experience about when and in what form the evidence about sufficient funds will be needed! 

At the moment of submitting State sponsorship application? 
At the moment of entering Australia? 
Is it enough to show bank statements with account balance or they are interested in cash inflows and outflows?
Is it needed to physically transfer the funds to some Australian bank account?
Are real estates and mortgage payments of their interest here?
Can my wife's (secondary applicant) bank accounts be counted in?

As these are rather practical issues, I would be glad to hear from someone who has actually gone through this in practice

Thanks in advance!

G


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI G

1. you submit the asset statement at the time of submitting the application fro state sponsorhsip.

2. No you do not have to show proofs of assets after you have the visa, not even when u are traveling but yes if u carry more thn 10,000A$ you have to declare that, which ahs nothing to do with the visa department.

3. bank statement or active balance in teh account is good, or even a statement form the CA would do, they might ask for proofs if they are not convinced but yes they are strict when it comes to asset statement

4. No all the need is the cash u hv right now or all transferrable asset, which can be fixed deposit or other funds parked at the bank

5. No real estate isnt considered transferrable asset but if there is no mortgage and you can show the current price of the same, it might work, but i am not sure. Our agent told us it is a long process, so lets skip that

6. yes if your wife is teh secondary applicant, her assets would count too

hope this helps

cheers
anj


----------



## g_latvia (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, anj!
Some more things:
1) What do you mean by CA un 3rd point?
2) Do I need ACSO code approved (by ACS in my case as I am a IT guy) before submitting application for State Sponsorship?

G


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi G

1. CA would be chartered accountant

2. ofcourse, you have to get your skill assessed, that is the first step 

Once you get the assessment done, you move to state sponsorship and then the visa.


----------

